# Nothing New!



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Howdy to all my favorite Haunters & Haunterettes!!

And so....NOTHING NEW....is the featured issue of discussion for this entry! To keep from boring everyone to death I'll just say that I got better during December & managed to get up all 9 of my xmas trees this year. I was actually well enough to do the work MYSELF!!lol

If only I could have been that well for Halloween, everything would have got done, at least according to my plans. Well January the good feelings & wellness started to dwindle & by February I was back to square one. The meds that worked so well made things worse in the long run with increasing stiffness in the joints that made arthritis look like fun.

So we are finally into the serious specialists now. Why do doctors always have to play with the meds & change things? Of course with my allergic problems & my "just make me sick" problems w/ medications.....the 1st things they started me on now have me back in bed.

So thats kind of where I have been.........for I would never neglect my haunter friends & to prove it I can admit that when I opened my email today there was an astounding 1086 emails. So I realized that I had better try and join civilization again and what better place to break out then with my trusted pals of Haunt!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

OMG!!!...it's almost here!!!!

Howdy to all the Haunters! Hope you are all getting ready and I'm jealous that some of you are already "Into It" !lol It has been a nasty year as I have lost a lot of feeling in my hands now & its been hard to type. Spent most of this year in bed but at this time of the year is when I start getting antsy! 
Its not off to a good start because Jerry my main decorator is leaving on vacation for 3 weeks Sept. 8th. He'll be back on the first of Oct.. That has put me in panic mode. We had a serious talk about not decorating this year because I'm much worse, even had to close down the candy business. The problem is I spent several hundred dollars on stuff after Halloween last year and attending weekly auctions for about 5 months bought a bunch of stuff for decorating.

The plan this year was 2 new rooms and also to work on this funeral parlor. When I get nervous the condition goes hay wire and as we get closer ...well you guys know how some of us get. He says we can get it all done in a month....well, with the pace I work I seriously doubt that.
So he cleaned the garage & at least I can now get to the halloween totes. I'm most worried about PVC figurines. I got all the stuff to dress them but I need about 12 put together. So kids.....I'm gonna give it my best shot. I'm behind w/ everything including my halloween web site. 
I do have a question for those of you that may read this.......do you think we can pull the prop building group back together? It was such fun all working together but I ran into problems finding instructors, but I would be willing to work it harder.....share your feelings & let me know!

The Muffster


----------

